# 1996 Maxima Starting Issues - Assistance Please



## waradmin (Jul 4, 2006)

I will describe this problem as best as I can.

I just got a Automatic 1996 Maxima yesterday used from a dealership, and got it home from duluth (about a 200 mile drive) no problems occoured.

However when I go to start the car sometimes the car just makes a "click" sound (when I turn the key), other times it makes the beeping sound when the key is in and the antenna will go up, and when I turn it all the way it does nothing, and if the radio is on the antenna will just go back down, the dash lights will remain on and nothing will happen.

But if I lock and unlock the doors to make the security light go off, and put the key in, and turn it 1/2 way, it will beep like normal, but sometimes the beeping will stop and then if the beeping stops i can turn the key all the way to make it start (like 50% of the time). The engine sounds normal when its running, but the car just sometimes starts, sometimes makes a single "click" when i turn the key, or sometimes it just beeps and does nothing.

What could be the cause of this? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Bad battery is my guess...auto parts stores will check them for free.


----------



## waradmin (Jul 4, 2006)

but the car starts like 25% of the time.

Also, would it have anything to do with the security system included with the car?


----------



## UncleBen (Jul 14, 2006)

To me that sounds like who ever installed that security has mess up your wiring.


----------



## deadmax96 (Dec 2, 2004)

UncleBen said:


> To me that sounds like who ever installed that security has mess up your wiring.



uncle ben could be right on that...check to see if there is a kill switch underneath the dash or by the fuse box....if there is flip it....see what happens if that doesnt do anything call the dealer and tell them what is happening and to see if they can rewire of install a new system. When i bought mine somone tapped into the stock alarm which screwed up everyting! I had the dealer replace both alarms and it has been working fine!! update this thread and let us kno what happens


drew


----------

